# Licence question re freshwater crocodiles



## mcloughlin2 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was after some information regarding the licence requirements of freshwater crocodiles in Victoria, South Australia and the Northern territory? Are they on a basic licence equivelant to NSW class 1? Or on some form of higher licence?


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 19, 2008)

Not from NSW.... But in Qld... they are on a Much Higher Licence... And not cheap at all.... Am sure NSW Parks and Wildlife website ( Or whatever it is down there )would have the required info....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 20, 2008)

They are on a specialist license in SA


----------



## MissJane (Oct 20, 2008)

Victoria they're on an Advanced license. Exact details from the DSE (www.dse.gov.au).


----------



## Trouble (Oct 20, 2008)

You can get crocodiles on a demonstrators licence


----------



## kensai (Oct 26, 2008)

SA Specialist Licence, you need 2 Referees to say you are capable and a 1st aid cert.


----------

